
Sosml: An Interpreter for Standard ML Written in TypeScript - kristianp
https://github.com/SOSML/SOSML
======
siempreb
Just a quick look at the code. One of the first lines in the random first file
I checked:

> function printBasis( state: any, dynamicBasis: any, staticBasis: any,
> indent: number = 0 ): string { ...

When Microsoft removes the 'any' type this language (and hype) is dead. I've
never came across a TS code base that is actually 100% type safe, and that
apart from the fact that at run time there is no type checking at all, just
Javascript.. That's why I still prefer the ease and security of dynamic type
checking, because it is real safety. I know TS can still help in a large code
base especially for the less experienced dev's out there, but it comes with a
very high price that no TS proponent dears to admit or cannot assess. We live
in a world of dreamers.

~~~
rmilejczz
I’ve never had any trouble avoiding usage of any thanks to how powerful TS
generics and interfaces are. Also why would it type check dynamically? TS is a
static typing utility, there are other ways to type check JS at runtime if you
need to do so. These statements (and that you seem to think TS is most helpful
for “less experienced secs”) make me think you’re not actually that familiar
with its usage

I’ll be the first person to say that I’m eager for a viable front end solution
without any JavaScript (shoutout vugu, an awesome but young and experimental
go lib), but TS isn’t going to die with the removal of any lol

